# Canister Filters



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm just curious as to everyone's preference for canister filters, which is everyone's favorite brands and why, any pro's and con's for different brands the works.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you've got the $$, you can't go wrong with Eheims. If you're more $$ conscious, go with Renas. I have 2 Renas and have been quite happy with them.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I own Eheim Classics today. I have use Marineland Magnums in the past. They are faster and cleaner to service than the Eheims, but also much noisier, due to to water cavitation in the canister. For the noise reason alone, I prefer the Eheims. I would have no hesitation about using a Marineland, though, if sound were not a priority.


----------



## Sly_Marbo (Jun 12, 2006)

If you have the $$$, eheim is the obvious choice. Super quiet, efficient, and easy to clean. They truly are the top of the line


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Eheims I believe are postioned more for planted tanks due to their biological filteration as opposed to GPH. If you look at an Eheim canister you'll see the GPH is much lower than for example a Fluval even for the same tank size.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Bert H said:


> If you've got the $$, you can't go wrong with Eheims. If you're more $$ conscious, go with Renas...


This basically sums up my point of view too. I've never used the Renas but have heard good things about them in terms of ease of use, quality of filtration, etc.

The Eheims have been around long enough that it's a pretty good bet that they'll last forever (some Eheim owners have been using the same filter for twenty years).

Most of the Rena XP models I've seen running have been louder than Eheims I've run. Most only a little bit louder (though several were quite a bit louder) but a bit louder than silent still makes a difference. In a cabinet it shouldn't be that much of a problem. In a bedroom...

I'm picky re the noise. I like my tanks to be silent... I find the silence adds to the "ambiance" of a tank. I also don't buy overtank hoods or lights with fans for the same reason. I get itchy watching a tank while at the same time hearing all sort of mechanical sounds coming from it and don't even get me started on the wonderful sounds of airpumps/aeration. So please note that my sound threshold is probably different from others!


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Eheim is the only thing for me, I know it will work for ever and there will always be spare parts available for it.

I once bought a Fluval inner filter as a replacement for an Eheim i destroyed by boiling it, but i had to exchange it the next day to the original Eheim because of the noise.

I have at the moment 5 Eheim's running at home and nothing else.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Would have voted for Jebo filter if it was there. Their price simply beats everything else by far IMO.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

For long term use nothing comes even close to an Eheim.

Second best are the Fluvals. But after several months a lot of them get noisy.

Every other brand canister filters with built in motor is trash. That includes the Magnum 350 which has clips that appear to be made of recycled soda cans and a canister volume that is pathetic. 

The Jebos are filters that one should buy only if there is no other option - sort of like eating at McDonalds... close your eyes, breath shallow and chew...

--Nikolay


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Eheim. No question about it. They're silent, easy to clean and trouble-free long term. 

I like Fluvals about as much as dental work.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Why bother with anything else? Mr. Eheim invented (and perfected) the canister filter for aquarium use. Ditto on what everyone else said.

They are a bit more expensive, but as far as Eheims are concerned, you get what you pay for.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I've had a couple of fluvals over the last 15 years and currently have a 304 on my 55 gallon with no complaints. What intrigues me about the Eheim Classic is the packing of the media reminds me of the dynaflo and aquaking HOB's I used many ( >20 ) years ago. None of these premade cartridges, media baskets, bypass problems etc. I know I may be getting a bit nostalgic but those were my favorite filters and IMO the best. Sometimes when things move forward they actually move backwards. Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is I'd give the Eheim a shot. If and when I decide to replace the Fluval I'll be trying one.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I do not share your view of the Jebo filter. In fact it is considered the filter of choice in china. I have had several Jebos working for more then a year and they have worked beautifully. My only dislike is the shut off valve which tends to crack easily. However this is an accessory piece in my opinion and it does not detract from the overall experience with using these economic filters.

I owned a Fluval 304, and it crapped out after a year of use after getting noisy.

I have seen several Eheims in the old pet store that I used to work at that did not pump very well and had problems keeping the flow going. They were not that old either.

IMO cost is definitely worth putting into the equation of which filter is best.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> IMO cost is definitely worth putting into the equation of which filter is best.


Best for someone's situation or best period? Aren't those two different things?


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*Cost*

I dont find cost to be all that much but, I think that if your money is concerened. I would put mine towards a fluval. I purchased one and it has been, ultra silent and care free. I do want to replace the hoses they gave me because I think when they get warm. They are a bit to flemzy.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Eheims are like what everyone else has said, Jebaos are cheaper versions of the Eheims..


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

wow there seems to be several opinions going around. i have worked in fish and pet stores for years now, i asked this question to get some feedback from this community, who's opinion i value along with your knowledge. i remember when the first box fluvals came out years ago, they had all sorts of problems. now the new fluvals have ceramic impellors just like ehiem and rena, now the only issue with ehiem is the cost, i dont believe i have met anyone who was unhappy with one, it seems ehiems would end up on tank after tank. i remember lots of people looking for parts to the ehiem so they could change the set up using their ehiem. however i have taken apart the rena and the construction seems very good, im not sure about the quiet yet for it is not up and running just yet, but i will be sure to let you all know if it is quiet enough for me, if they still carried ehiems at my store i would have gotten one of them but they dont and 30 percent off is a big motivator lol, thanks for the great input, oh and on the jebo's it des seem like a knock off just like their filter tops are knock offs of eclipse tops, doesnt mean they are not quality just that they are not the original, i have worked on a jebo or two doing maintnance and it seemed a little bulky getting it going again, i like the shut off handle/valve on the rena, and i believe the new fluval has it too, anyway it still kept the tank pretty damn clean so as long as it last, but i didnt include it on my poll because i dont really see them for sale in my area (Houston) much. Sorry not trying to be prejudicial to any brands


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I vote for Jebo, it's really quiet.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I have 3 fluvals going right now, two 304s, and a 204... basically I chose these over Eheim because they were less expensive... and I do like the baskets for seperating filter material...

The only downsides to these that I've found after about 2 years running is that you have to keep the impeller clean in order to maintain silence, but this is not a problem if you remember to wipe it off everytime you do maintenance. Also, if the filter baskets are overpacked and not locked into place properly they will exert pressure on the motor housing, causing it to lift up just enough to cause some leakage. Other than that they've been a pretty good alternative to their more pricey kin... although, when the day comes and have to replace them, I'll probably go Eheim, just based on all the good things I've heard.


----------



## arcflame (May 2, 2006)

I have 2 eheim 2215s, both of which are are over 16 years old. They work great and I only clean them every 6 months or so. I also have a new Rena XP-1. To me, it's as quiet as the eheims, but needs to be cleaned more frequently. I use both as CO2 reactors as well and have never had either brand lock up as a result.

I also have a Fluval 204 and a pair of Fluval 103s. I personally like the 103s better than the newer models. They are all noisy, however, and they all lock up if you use them as CO2 reactors. And I absolutely hate the hoses and fittings that come with the newer Fluvals. Fluval would be last on my list of recommendations.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

how do u use your canister as a CO2 reactor? i would love to do that with my Rena


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Canister Filter as a CO2 Reactor*



Tiapan said:


> how do u use your canister as a CO2 reactor? i would love to do that with my Rena


Pumping the CO2 through the intake side. Usually done by sticking it directly into the intake, or better, using a diffusor/airstone/cermic disk to break up the bubbles before entering the intake for more dissolution. Though I think Renas might airlock if the CO2 gas builds up.

-John N.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree about the noise issues while using a Fluval as a CO2 reactor... I tried it for about a week with one of my 304s. It was so irritating! Like having a constantly flushing toilet in the room! Needless to say I scrapped that idea pretty quickly.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I have three Eheim filters....the 2229, 2080 & the 2028.

I wont even consider using another canister filter....I was going to try out a new brand just to give it a try but....dont fix it if it isnt broken idea kicks in and I dont want to be stuck with half the filter at half the price....kicking myself that I didnt buy Eheim....the suckers work good...so good I wont even consider buying another.

I agree with all of the positive comments about Eheim here and it was hard to put in an original positive post about the filter....LOL all the good things to say were already taken!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Brilliant said:


> I have three Eheim filters....the 2229, 2080 & the 2028.
> 
> ...


Not to go too far off thread...  (but yes, a little!)

I use only Eheims on all my tanks and have been looking closely at the 2080 for a large tank I may be installing. I haven't run into too many people who have experience with it.

How do you like it? Any downsides? What do you think of the dual intakes?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 12, 2006)

not had an ehiem so cant compare (just cant afford them) used a fluval 204 and 405 externals, and a 4+ internal. all of them great filters. just need to "burp" them ( ie rock it back and forth) and they run silent. ( the slight ripple i get from having the intake below the water surface makes more noise. (and thats with a year old 204 in a metal stand (no cabinet) at the botoom of my bed)


----------



## Mookka (Aug 29, 2005)

*Rena!*

I run an Xp2 on my 55 gallon and it is whisper quiet. It has super thick rubber feet on the bottom so there is no vibration noise. I have to stick my head down to the unit to hear it pumping


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

glad someone has the xp2 thats what i got, in the process of setting up the tank, have the flourite on order right now.


----------



## Carlos68 (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. If you can afford it, Ehiem is the only way to go. I have three Ehiems running right now, a 2215, and two 2026's. They are amazing filters and worth every penny. I have a Fluval 304, its not too bad, not the best in the world, but it works well in my 46 bowfront. 

I think the best thing to say is that if any type of filter works for you, get it. People have all sorts of experience with every type of filter, some good , some bad. Use what you like and prefer. 


Cheers


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Tiapan said:


> glad someone has the xp2 thats what i got, in the process of setting up the tank, have the flourite on order right now.


What made you go against the grain of the poll and chose Filstar over Eheim? What's your experience with the XP2 now that you have it?

-John N.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

i went with rena for several reasons, one was because its sold where i work and a 30 percent discount is a nice motivator, second because i have heard a lot of good feedback from customers and other fish people who's opinion i alue very highly, now i know about the reliability of ehiems but they are not as readil available at stores around me and if they are the prices are outragious, the rena seemed like the best compromise, and having pulled the whole thing apart its simple and well constructed, much better construction then fluval, maybe not quite as god as ehiem, but if i get several years out of it then i will have no complaints. all i know if those that have them seem to love them and never have complaints. just because one brans(ehiem ) is so wonderful doesnt mean another brand cant come out with a product that is also wonderful.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Eheim... that's what I'm using. 
I was recommended that filter here at APC and other forums, and I'm happy I listened !! This filter is running for over 6 months with no problems!

I had a problem getting it, but that was packaging person's fault.
These filters are not to expensive, but htey do the job.

Highly recommended.

Matt


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Tiapan I agree, other brands can be of good quality and function. So I think we understand the reasons why you got it. Now that you have it...

How is the Filstar performing for you in terms of flow, noise, and whatever else you can comment on?

I have both an Filstar and Eheim and I do like my Eheim better for the record, so I voted Eheim.

-John N.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Fluval is my favorite canister filter. It's cheap and easy to use. I really like the water pump that starts the filter.

I really really really really hate those Rena canister filters. After EVERY time you clean the inside of the filter, plan to spend about half an hour getting the water into the filter to start it. I guess I don't have any patience. I broke mine the second time I cleaned it.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

jeff63851 said:


> Fluval is my favorite canister filter. It's cheap and easy to use. I really like the water pump that starts the filter.
> 
> I really really really really hate those Rena canister filters. After EVERY time you clean the inside of the filter, plan to spend about half an hour getting the water into the filter to start it. I guess I don't have any patience. I broke mine the second time I cleaned it.


no offense, but it sounds to me you were doing something wrong if it took you half an hour to get it going after a cleaning. the only waiting time i have with mine is the water filling the filter after i lower the lever. after that i plug it in and it starts working immediately. and i'm talking 30 seconds maybe.

and breaking it the second time you cleaned it??? come on. i find that hard to believe, because they're built pretty rugged, even though they're plastic.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Eheim: They are very efficient, quiet and easy to service.

I have a 2028 pro II on my 75


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

freydo said:


> no offense, but it sounds to me you were doing something wrong if it took you half an hour to get it going after a cleaning. the only waiting time i have with mine is the water filling the filter after i lower the lever. after that i plug it in and it starts working immediately. and i'm talking 30 seconds maybe.
> 
> and breaking it the second time you cleaned it??? come on. i find that hard to believe, because they're built pretty rugged, even though they're plastic.


Well, I couldn't get the water flow out of the filter output. My tank was a 60 gallon and the stand wasn't that tall, but the hose that leads the water to the tank was lightly slanted. Anyways, I don't like how you have to start it. If you didn't know, the clamp that connects the xp2 top to the box breaks easily. So if you break it, you'll have to buy the whole canister part again.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Eheim. No question about it. They're silent, easy to clean and trouble-free long term.
> 
> I like Fluvals about as much as dental work.


Cavan what are you trying to say. I'm offended, jk. Dental work is fun.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

its finally up and running and with the rena on less than a day he tank looks crystal clear, and defiantely silent, the rena filled up perfectly for me so sorry for those who it didnt, i will start a new thread soon hopefully if not here then on www.houstonfishbox.com with pics of the new tank and its progress


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

the 60 gallon is comming along nicely, i hav a variety of plants in it now and it is doing very well, i just picked up a 36 inch 95 watt power compact to put on the tank bringing my total watt count to 175 with the pc in the front of the tank for forground plants, so i am just barely under 3wpg, its not a deep tank so it should be fine. i will list all the plants when i can get all of them identified, it has so far (forgive the lack of scientific names) corkscrew val, italian val, frill plant, wisteria, anacaris, hornwort, a few swords, bronze wendii, cryt lucens, and a few other assorted crypts, will have severla kinds of anubias, java fern windilove (or fishtale, or lace waterever) african fern, broad leave sagitaria, dwarf sag, and a little forground plant whose name im not sure of. thats about it, fish whise it has cherry barbs, white clouds, and a few red blue columbian tetras and some ghost shrimp, and no one is messing with the shrimp so i believe they will be fine with cherry's in there once the wood and the plants grow in some. tell me what ya'll think i will post pics as soon as i can get a charger for the darn digital camera.


----------



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

Curious to hear views and opinions on the Eheim Pro series, compared to the Pro 2, and even to the "Classic" Eheims. Are the Pro/Pro 2 versions worth the extra???


----------



## TheSentinel (Jan 25, 2006)

Just bumping Bugs question. I'm planning on picking up a canister filter on my next paycheque. Since I want to diffuse CO2 through it, a Fluval is out and I'm debating an Eheim classic 2215/2217 vs a Filstar XP3 for my 90G, but I'm wondering if the extra price of the Pro lines might be worth it. Unfortunately, the website write-ups didn't really clarify what is the benefit for the extra cost.

Can anyone give me some insight?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, when a company wants higher profit margins they invent a new product. Being able to explain exactly what the benefit to the consumer might be is a bit harder to explain. As far as I can tell the Pro lines offer no substantial advantage over the classic filters. The inlet/outlet is perhaps more conveniently located and the self-priming feature might be nice. As far as I'm concerned though, this doesn't justify the jump in price. I'll be buying two 2217's for my new 180g in a few weeks. It's hard to go wrong with an Eheim classic. It will last forever and is a tried and proven design.

For what it's worth, I gave up on letting my Eheim chew up the CO2. It burped once in a while, was occasionally noisy when it chewed up a big mass of gas, and I wondered what the super-concentrated CO2 levels might be doing to the bacteria inside. I made a reactor out of $20 or $30 worth of PVC parts and I'll probably never try anything else. It works great and my CO2 seems to be much more efficiently used.


----------



## snowy (Jun 6, 2006)

I've always preferred the Eheim Classics too, they are simple and logical in operation. The pro series are by no means bad, but imo they have have just a few more things that can go wrong with them, ie the self priming feature which I never use anyway. Dollar for dollar I can't see the advantage.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

well i started this thread a very long time ago. the Rena i got way back when is still running smoothly, i now have an ehiem and a fluval that i aquired through other tank deals and they are doing fine as well, or couse they dont get maintnanced too often because the tanks are so heavily planted and run very smooth. i also got a canister designed around saltwater with a built in UVsterilizer, it hasnt been set up yet but i cant wait to see how it does.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm just noticed this thread and i have to say... My vote goes to the Eheim... i currently have 2 tanks(20gal and 10 gal) and they're running on Eheim eccos ..and they are very silent and the results are.. wow! though they are a little pricey but worth every penny spent... i just recently aquired the new Eheim Professional 3e for a much larger project... and looking forward to fix it up... so much features are built-in this new series... can't wait!

to sum it all up... Eheim is the canister filter of my choice.. and most aquarist(even the majority here in APC lol)

Drew


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Different brands, different qualities.....just like cars. Some people like BMW, some people like Ferrari, some people like Chevy or Buick......some people like scooters It's all good, as long as they work N do what they're supposed to do.


Availability is another thing. Different companies have diff marketing schemes in diff countries. J is used more in Asia bec it is made there(amongst countless other Asian brands which we will never see). E and R are both used extensively in Europe bec that's where they are made. Again, it's all good. 

Same thing with substrate. You think there are only Eco Complete, Aquasoil, and Fluorite? Make a trip to Asia and Europe and you will see, again, countless spin-offs. Good for consumers and competition. More choices; more varieties. I'd be bored and sick if I have to eat the same food everyday.(Actually, I do if rice counts LOL ).


----------



## scottishprog (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the Marineland C220 canister filter. In short, it works great.
The only complaint I have with it is the lack of input/output options. But with 3/4" hoses(easy to find hose barbs), there is nothing that can't be assembled out of pvc and painted black...


----------

